# Newbie Paph Addict here!...



## potteryman (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi folks....am new to paph/phrag orchids, and quickly becoming addicted!...have been growing cymbidiums for yrs here in So CA...now venturing into the world of ladyslippers...have recently purchased some plants on Ebay, along with some nice mottled leaf varieties from a specialty market here in the area (blooming, with new growths that are growing, for 8 bucks a pop..sucha deal!).

Am hoping that you experienced growers can offer me some pointers to keep my small collection growing strong....so far so good here...my growing area is a bathroom that has a large diffused skylight, offering a very good amount of light, along with a reasonable amount of humidity...I've placed a small fan in the room for air circulation, and am watering with distilled water..also using Dyna Grow brand plant food, and flushing the bark/perlite/charcoal growing medium every 3-4 waterings with plain distilled water...

Also am hoping you folks can advise me as to the easier growing/easier to bloom plants....watching a paph grow is like watching paint dry!...

Thanks for any info you are willing to share..glad I stumbled upon your site!..

potteryman....


----------



## NYEric (Oct 19, 2007)

Welcome from NYC! Dont forget fertilizer. Phrag Cape Sunset.-record bloomer.


----------



## Corbin (Oct 19, 2007)

Welcome from Atlanta


----------



## Heather (Oct 19, 2007)

Hello! Glad you found us!


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 19, 2007)

WELCOME potteryman - there are plenty of enablers here!


----------



## Candace (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi and welcome. Be sure to read through past threads to glean some cultural recommendations. There's also a useful search feature at the top of the page where you can search for specific topics.


----------



## Marco (Oct 19, 2007)

welcome


----------



## practicallyostensible (Oct 19, 2007)

Welcome from another SoCal grower!


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and remember you are not alone in being addicted!


Ramon


----------



## Greenpaph (Oct 20, 2007)

Hey potteryman!

Welcome!

I visit inlaws in Escondido annually. Anywhere near there?


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. If you are a potter, I'd love to see you post photos of some of your works.


----------



## potteryman (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey Peter..am north of Escondido about an hour...


----------

